# Royce VS Matt.



## Royce Gracie (Apr 12, 2006)

Who's going to predict this? I'm obviously a Gracie fan, but I think Matt is going to win this. I think he's a better all round fighter, and well, the UFC isn't what it was when Gracie ruled.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

If its Matt Hughes then yea he will most likely lose, but if it some other guy named Matt( which i doubt) he will win.


----------



## Royce Gracie (Apr 12, 2006)

Yeah, Matt Hughes. I think unless Royce has seriously stepped up his punching, etc, he's not going to win. But who knows. All it would take is one slip by Matt. That's why I love this sport.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Yea ever since i saw the Tanner v Hughes fight i fell in love with the sport. Matt got out of a submission(me and a dew buddies were like its over) once he got out of it i knew Trigg was going down. Great fight


----------



## sl1ck (Apr 11, 2006)

*UFC 60: Hughes vs. Gracie - 05/27/2006*

Ok, lets think about this............. Hughes. :laugh: 

I think Royce deserves the respect as he’s earned, he’s changed the sport that’s for sure, but does he have enough for Hughes?

Hughes: Record: 40-4-0
Royce: Record: 13-1-2

I mean, wow, that’s a ton of ring experience difference.
Hughes even loves grappling, and look at the guy, he’s a monster. Mind you, he did lose to Dennis Hallman via arm bar, but so what :laugh:


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

No Hughes just doesnt lose i mean he does but not often. Hughes wins it in the 2 round via knock out. 

Im a huge Matt fan.


----------



## sl1ck (Apr 11, 2006)

Adora said:


> No Hughes just doesnt lose i mean he does but not often. Hughes wins it in the 2 round via knock out.
> 
> Im a huge Matt fan.



so what you're saying is that Gracie will be visiting la la land sometime in the 2nd round? :laugh:


----------



## Royce Gracie (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm going to agree. Unless Royce has done some serious striking training, he's gonna get owned. But hey, who knows. We all know that all it takes is one slip.


----------



## Royce Gracie (Apr 12, 2006)

Matt is a hell of a fighter. Likely the best right now. I'd definitely pay to see him vs Chuck Liddell, or Andrei Arlovski. Or Matt and Rich Franklin too. I'd love to see an old school UFC championship. That would rock. No weight classes, you lose, you're out. Just like the originals.


----------



## Johnny Napalm (Apr 14, 2006)

Royce Gracie said:


> Matt is a hell of a fighter. Likely the best right now. I'd definitely pay to see him vs Chuck Liddell, or Andrei Arlovski. Or Matt and Rich Franklin too. I'd love to see an old school UFC championship. That would rock. No weight classes, you lose, you're out. Just like the originals.



You know, everybody here is probably going to think I'm a total prick, but I can't believe the ridiculous statements you guys are making.

Hughes is a welterweight.

Rich Franklin is a middleweight.

Chuck is a light heavyweight.

Andrei Arvloski is a fuckin' heavyweight!!!

Matt might have a shot at Franklin, maybe. Against Chuck or Andrei he'd get his head removed. That's why they have weight classes. Good small guys, generally speaking, don't have a snowballs' chance in hell of beating good big guys in MMA anymore.


----------



## tappingUout (Apr 13, 2006)

Johnny Napalm said:


> You know, everybody here is probably going to think I'm a total prick, but I can't believe the ridiculous statements you guys are making.
> 
> Hughes is a welterweight.
> 
> ...



so far i do think your a total prick, but i agree with what you say!

Hughes is great for his weight class...one of the best ever...him and Franklin would be good to watch.

He might be able to go a few rounds with Chuck, wouldnt last though.

and against Arvloski, i think it would be a massacre!!!

Hughes has no problem throwing guys in his weight class around but Arvloski has about 70 pounds on him!!! and about, what 5-6 inches = massacre!!!


----------



## sl1ck (Apr 11, 2006)

tappingUout said:


> Hughes has no problem throwing guys in his weight class around but Arvloski has about 70 pounds on him!!! and about, what 5-6 inches = massacre!!!


70 lbs is substantial.... and huge difference in reach.. damn,that would be an interesting battle to see :thumbsup:


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Yea i think Hughes should gain weight, to be in the middleweight divsion. Franklin v Hughes would be a good match to watch. Hughes really has no comp. in his divsion.


----------



## sl1ck (Apr 11, 2006)

Adora said:


> Yea i think Hughes should gain weight, to be in the middleweight divsion. Franklin v Hughes would be a good match to watch. Hughes really has no comp. in his divsion.



Maybe we should get tappingUout in the division with hughes and he can show us how its done. :laugh: 

Hughes on camera looks like a monster, especially that stupid breakfast commercial.


----------



## tappingUout (Apr 13, 2006)

sl1ck said:


> Maybe we should get tappingUout in the division with hughes and he can show us how its done. :laugh:
> 
> Hughes on camera looks like a monster, especially that stupid breakfast commercial.


haha...ya i will give him a rear naked choke 

he would tap for sure!


----------



## sl1ck (Apr 11, 2006)

tappingUout said:


> haha...ya i will give him a rear naked choke
> 
> he would tap for sure!


because you're naked. :laugh: :cheeky4:


----------



## Craig (Apr 18, 2006)

*Hughes vs. Gracie*

Everyone seems to think that Gracie is just gonna get smoked. I think the guy is fenominal. He's no push over. Throughout his whole career he's done nothing but fight guys that are bigger than he is. Remember, when he was in ufc 1, there were no weight divisions. I don't think this fight will stay up. Royce is a master at shooting, and once it's on the ground Matt's got his hands full. Matt's no slacker either, but Gracie has been fighting in Japan since his departure of the ufc. It's not like he's not in condition. I think this fight will end in the 2nd round when Hughes taps out from the master of submissions.


----------



## sl1ck (Apr 11, 2006)

i think we need to get a betting system up on here! 

Gracie, TKO'd in the first :laugh:


----------



## Craig (Apr 18, 2006)

Seriously, why do you think it's such a hands down thing? Do you really think that Hughes is that good? Look what happened when he met BJ Penn. He's volnerable to submissions. And this isn't going to be a G.S.P. arm bar, this is Gracie himself. By the way I accept pay pal.:laugh:


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Well it just the age that gives Matt the advantage


----------



## Royce Gracie (Apr 12, 2006)

Craig said:


> Everyone seems to think that Gracie is just gonna get smoked. I think the guy is fenominal. He's no push over. Throughout his whole career he's done nothing but fight guys that are bigger than he is. Remember, when he was in ufc 1, there were no weight divisions. I don't think this fight will stay up. Royce is a master at shooting, and once it's on the ground Matt's got his hands full. Matt's no slacker either, but Gracie has been fighting in Japan since his departure of the ufc. It's not like he's not in condition. I think this fight will end in the 2nd round when Hughes taps out from the master of submissions.


It really remains to be seen. Not too many of us have seen Royce at all for a few years. Who knows, anything can happen, and lets face it, Matt will have it in his head that Royce is the best. That can mess with you too, and cause you to do things that you normally wouldn't. I don't know, I'm not putting any money on this, it could go either way.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

sl1ck said:


> Hughes: Record: 40-4-0
> Royce: Record: 13-1-2


*Who did Royce lose too?*


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I want Royce to win but Matt is so damm impressive.*


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Yea there really isnt anyone to challenge him. Thats y i think he should gain weight to middleweight


----------



## Craig (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm unsure of who Royce was fighting, but he didn't actually lose. In terms of getting his ass beat that is. He broke his ankle and his corner threw in the towel. He didn't want to quit himself naturally.


----------



## sl1ck (Apr 11, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *Who did Royce lose too?*



Me :laugh:


----------



## carlosirizarry17 (Apr 21, 2006)

He lost to "The Gracie Killer" Fujita Sakuraba over in PRIDE


----------



## Rayvielle (Apr 21, 2006)

Man, I can't see it going any other way but a Hughes victory. As for tapping out Gracie, I'm not sure, but Matt is extremely brutal with those supplexes, and I can see Royce getting the brunt of one of those at least once.

Intriguing fight, I think perhaps Gracie will be quite simply and avoid some sick moves. But yeah - I'm picking Hughes.

Holy crap I'd mark out if Royce won though


----------



## Rayvielle (Apr 21, 2006)

Man, I can't see it going any other way but a Hughes victory. As for tapping out Gracie, I'm not sure, but Matt is extremely brutal with those supplexes, and I can see Royce getting the brunt of one of those at least once.

Intriguing fight, I think perhaps Gracie will be quite slippery and avoid some sick moves. But yeah - I'm picking Hughes.

Holy crap I'd mark out if Royce won though


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

*royce lost in 2000*



Kameleon said:


> *Who did Royce lose too?*


sakuraba:thumbsup:


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

*yea he did*



Craig said:


> I'm unsure of who Royce was fighting, but he didn't actually lose. In terms of getting his ass beat that is. He broke his ankle and his corner threw in the towel. He didn't want to quit himself naturally.


yea he did bro, in a pride fight in 2000 vs.the gracie hunter sakuraba, 1st round


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

sl1ck said:


> Maybe we should get tappingUout in the division with hughes and he can show us how its done. :laugh:
> 
> Hughes on camera looks like a monster, especially that stupid breakfast commercial.


1st of all, st.pierre is gonna beat hughes next time they fight i guarentee it...and franklin is wat to big for hughes, he would tee off on him, franklin walks around at 6-2, 215


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Adora said:


> Yea there really isnt anyone to challenge him. Thats y i think he should gain weight to middleweight


he wouldnt have a chance against franklin, and watch hes gonna lose to st. pierre


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Rayvielle said:


> Man, I can't see it going any other way but a Hughes victory. As for tapping out Gracie, I'm not sure, but Matt is extremely brutal with those supplexes, and I can see Royce getting the brunt of one of those at least once.
> 
> Intriguing fight, I think perhaps Gracie will be quite simply and avoid some sick moves. But yeah - I'm picking Hughes.
> 
> Holy crap I'd mark out if Royce won though


matt is succeptible to submissions and hes only fighting the grand master of submissions, gracie 2nd round by armbar


----------



## Craig (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm talking ufc man. Now that you mention it though, I seem to remember the nickname Gracie Hunter. I keep hearing you guys talk about pride. Obviously I need to be checking that out as well. What happened in the fight?


----------



## Craig (Apr 18, 2006)

Royce all the way. I keep hearing all of this hype about Hughes. Let's not forget Royce is a Gracie. He's what got ufc in motion. Not to mention the fact that he's been over in Japan fighting since his departure. And he's not stuck in a weight class over there. Sometimes he fights 300 pound dudes. So I know Hughes is a haus, but it's not like Gracie didn't tap Dan Severn. He's use to fighting big powerfull guys. And Matt is succeptible to submissions. If Matt's lucky it'll go to the second. He's still gonna tap. And St. Pierre will take the belt from him. It's gonna be a bad year for Matt Hughes.


----------



## sl1ck (Apr 11, 2006)

Craig said:


> And he's not stuck in a weight class over there. Sometimes he fights 300 pound dudes. So I know Hughes is a haus, but it's not like Gracie didn't tap Dan Severn.


I didnt even consider that. If that is the case i think Royce will be able to take what hughes throws at him. But Hughes is a big guy, and can submit a guy easy to, mind you this is Royce. So who knows... Im starting to feel like i should sit on the fence on this one and NOT bet :laugh:


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*So Royce should have 2 loses? He lost to Sakuraba over in pride and Shamrock in the UFC!*


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> matt is succeptible to submissions and hes only fighting the grand master of submissions, gracie 2nd round by armbar


*If Gracie does make Matt tap out, it's not going to be an armbar. He will choke him out.*


----------



## kungfusilas (Apr 25, 2006)

After the Kimo fight he came into the ring the next round and took a knee. He has lost several times in Japan but I think this will hands down be his fight and he will win quick. Most of you must not remember the stand up fighting verses Hackney and several others. He has a pretty nice stand up but of course I see him bringing it to the ground as quick as possible.


----------



## kungfusilas (Apr 25, 2006)

The way some of you tlk, you have never seen a Gracie fight. Matt will definitly be submited. I think Gracie may even stand up and fight his game for a bit. He nearly knocked out Hackney back in the day and that dude is pretty big. Gracie would rather get crippled in the ring as to tap out. No chance in hell he's taping out!!!


----------



## Craig (Apr 18, 2006)

Did you guys catch ufc unleashed last night on spike? It was all about Gracie. I forgot about some of those fights. Kimo weighed 250, Gracie was at 176. That's 74 pounds man. And don't think it was easy for Royce to take him down, but nontheless he did. Royce is going to make Hughes look retarded.


----------



## temple of doom (Apr 25, 2006)

*TUFF call to make Hughes vs Royce*



sl1ck said:


> Ok, lets think about this............. Hughes. :laugh:
> 
> I think Royce deserves the respect as he’s earned, he’s changed the sport that’s for sure, but does he have enough for Hughes?
> 
> ...


 I think hughes will try to keep the fight standing upc because if you have seen any of the gracies fight they lack one thing and that's a good stand up game


----------



## temple of doom (Apr 25, 2006)

*tail of the tape*



temple of doom said:


> I think hughes will try to keep the fight standing upc because if you have seen any of the gracies fight they lack one thing and that's a good stand up game


 Another thing is since the earily evoluation of the ufc many fighters have changed the way they train to include bjj and other fighting forms, don't get it twisted I like royce but what ever happened to the unbeatable gracies its nothing that there doing wrong it's just that the talent pool is catching up. To wrap this thing up if royce's stand up is good enough to make hughes go to the ground then light one up for the Godfather Royce :thumbsup: ,if not then it'll be a long night for Royce::thumbsdown: Peace to all the MMA fans AND fighters that read this


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *So Royce should have 2 loses? He lost to Sakuraba over in pride and Shamrock in the UFC!*


the fight with shamrock was a draw!


----------



## yerfdog76 (Apr 21, 2006)

..... the sakuraba fight lasted over 90 minutes and ended when Royce's corner threw in the towel because of a broken femur...


----------



## sl1ck (Apr 11, 2006)

temple of doom said:


> I like royce but what ever happened to the unbeatable gracies its nothing that there doing wrong it's just that the talent pool is catching up.


I think thats it 100%. Back in the day he was a one and only, came in and dominated, at the same time opened everyones eyes to his art.
Now, people are well into being very well rounded, you need to be.

If it goes to the ground, i think Matt may not have the upper hand. Toe to toe may be another issue.


----------



## Craig (Apr 18, 2006)

Hughes has never had a guy hang on to him the way that Gracie is capable of. Gracie will slowly position himself into tapping him out.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

Craig said:


> Did you guys catch ufc unleashed last night on spike? It was all about Gracie. I forgot about some of those fights. Kimo weighed 250, Gracie was at 176. That's 74 pounds man. And don't think it was easy for Royce to take him down, but nontheless he did. Royce is going to make Hughes look retarded.


*Gracie won against Kimo but Kimo put the hurt on him and he bowed out of the tournament. Gracie will stand up and fight but when he wants to shoot in, he will and it's all over for Hughes.*


----------



## Craig (Apr 18, 2006)

Kimo was F'd up at the end of that though. Gracie cut him open, pretty deep even. And this ain't no tournament. One fight, one night. Winner take all. I don't think Gracie will care about getting hurt. He just wants to win.


----------



## Royce Gracie (Apr 12, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *Gracie won against Kimo but Kimo put the hurt on him and he bowed out of the tournament. Gracie will stand up and fight but when he wants to shoot in, he will and it's all over for Hughes.*


I saw the interview with Royce, where he was asked about that match. He came right out and said he was absolutley exhausted after that match. He gave credit to Kimo, saying he was a great fighter. But, he bowed out, simply because, he could not recover enough to fight 40 minutes later. Royce said he should have just let Kimo take him down, and gone from there, but he didn't want to end up under Kimo, for obvious reasons. I'd love to see a rematch of that fight.
As for Hughes, and Gracie, on the mat, I'm not puttin bets on either. Both of them have great grappling skills, and I'm going nucking futs waiting for the match. And Spike has to keep running Gracie shows, which makes me more nuts to see that match.


----------



## Royce Gracie (Apr 12, 2006)

kungfusilas said:


> The way some of you tlk, you have never seen a Gracie fight. Matt will definitly be submited. I think Gracie may even stand up and fight his game for a bit. He nearly knocked out Hackney back in the day and that dude is pretty big. Gracie would rather get crippled in the ring as to tap out. No chance in hell he's taping out!!!


I'd have to agree. I can't see Royce tapping out to anyone.


----------



## Craig (Apr 18, 2006)

I don't really think that you can compare Hughes' grappling with Gracie though. Last I knew Gracie was a 4th degree BJJ. Matt's not even close. Actually I don't know that for sure, but I would think if he was a black belt (BJJ) of any degree, Bj Penn wouldn't have had his way so easily with him. It's gonna be a bad night for Hughes. Look at the way Gracie wraps people up. There isn't anyone with that boa constrictor (as they say) likeness about them.


----------



## Johnny Napalm (Apr 14, 2006)

kungfusilas said:


> The way some of you tlk, you have never seen a Gracie fight. Matt will definitly be submited. I think Gracie may even stand up and fight his game for a bit. He nearly knocked out Hackney back in the day and that dude is pretty big. Gracie would rather get crippled in the ring as to tap out. No chance in hell he's taping out!!!



Walid Ismail tapped Royce in Sport Jujitsu.


----------



## Johnny Napalm (Apr 14, 2006)

Craig said:


> Did you guys catch ufc unleashed last night on spike? It was all about Gracie. I forgot about some of those fights. Kimo weighed 250, Gracie was at 176. That's 74 pounds man. And don't think it was easy for Royce to take him down, but nontheless he did. Royce is going to make Hughes look retarded.



Now I'm going to make you look retarded...

Kimo was a big roid freak who, after fighting Royce, proved one thing - he was a fuckin' can.  Kimo never beat anyone of note, unless you consider Paul Varlens to be a former great...

Anyone here see Matt vs Carlos Newton? Beat Newton twice. Once the hard way, once the easy way. Newton is more agressive and dynamic a grappler than Royce currently is. Matt knows how to deal with a ground game specialist.


----------



## dinkydoo2006 (Apr 29, 2006)

In the early years of the UFC evrybody stuck to their fighting style....karate judo boxing etc.
Nobody had ever seen Gracie Jujitsu, so for the first 3 UFC's Royce dominated. 
When everybody started broadening their fighting to include ground fighting and wrestlers started studying striking it became what it is today.
Royce Gracie deserves all the respect in the world because if you recall in the beginning of the UFC there were no weight classes and he was submitting guys 30 or more lbs heavier than him.
If he was to beat Matt Hughes it would be because Hughes makes a really stupid mistake and even then he will probably take alot of punishment.
That was the one thing I never understood about Gracie Jujitsu I mean why would you lay there and let sonmeone beat the **** out of you. Look at their ears !!!!!


----------



## dinkydoo2006 (Apr 29, 2006)

Johnny Napalm said:


> You know, everybody here is probably going to think I'm a total prick, but I can't believe the ridiculous statements you guys are making.
> 
> Hughes is a welterweight.
> 
> ...


UFC 1or 2 Keith Hackney 215lbs knocked out a 600lb Sumo wrestler but then again all he knew how to do was wrestle.


----------



## x337x (Apr 30, 2006)

dinkydoo2006 said:


> UFC 1or 2 Keith Hackney 215lbs knocked out a 600lb Sumo wrestler but then again all he knew how to do was wrestle.


.... and you see how far Sumo got. Everybody has a punchers chance...everybody. You hit a guy just right and he's going down, no matter the weight or size. But I think we all know that, don't we?

As for this fight, it has my attention way more than even Chuck vs. Tito, and that one had everyones attention. I wouldn't dare to make a prediction either, because it all depends on who brings the most heart. And between these two there is no clear 'hands down' winner in that department. 

Royce: experience.
Hughes: strength.

Like Matt said, if he can hit Royce square in the face, it will be a wake up call. If he doesn't do it hard enough though..... all he'll do is piss him off. Can't wait.


----------



## Royce Gracie (Apr 12, 2006)

Johnny Napalm said:


> Now I'm going to make you look retarded...
> 
> Kimo was a big roid freak who, after fighting Royce, proved one thing - he was a fuckin' can. Kimo never beat anyone of note, unless you consider Paul Varlens to be a former great...
> 
> Anyone here see Matt vs Carlos Newton? Beat Newton twice. Once the hard way, once the easy way. Newton is more agressive and dynamic a grappler than Royce currently is. Matt knows how to deal with a ground game specialist.


I've said it before, and I'll say it again, if Royce has kicked his striking skills up, it's going to be very tough for Matt. But, all it's going to take is one mistake from either of them. That's the best part. I can't freakin wait for this match.


----------



## temple of doom (Apr 25, 2006)

*Pound for Pound*

I think that the fight is going to be simple as this if matt can keep royce standing then royce will lose the fight, however everbody and their uncle knows that ain't going to happen. So to get to the point of what i'am saying matt hughes has to make his punches count in order to win. On ah side note EVERYBODY talks like since royce left UFC that fighters have gone back to fighting the oldschool way, but that just ain't true royce is going to have an extremely hard time if he hasn't worked on his stand up.


----------



## krazy918 (May 2, 2006)

*predictions, anyone?*

You GOTTA respect Gracie, if you have any knowledge of mma at all. And Hughes IS damn good, no one can deny that. Personally, I think both of them are definitely past their best days, and don't see the big attraction...I'd rather see St Pierre fight Hughes asap. But since the brains at headquarters decided to try and soak everyone out of their money to watch this crap, I'll step out and make a prediction. Hughes is gonna KNOCK OUT Gracie in the FIRST ROUND. That's correct. And no, I'm NOT drunk. Check back to this AFTER May 27, and if I'm wrong I will gracefully apologize to all Gracie fans, okay? By the way, to start another thread here...does anyone out there actually believe Tim Sylvia could beat Fedor (the Pride champ)? Damn, I wish they'd get the chance, so I could make a pile of money on bets, that is if any Sylvia fans would actually put their money on that one! THAT Russian is the REAL heavyweight champ of the world, don't ya think? It'd definitely make for a good fight, though, since Sylvia would probably have no choice but to try and just stand with him.


----------



## Charles U Farley (May 1, 2006)

*predictions, anyone?*

I already put my money down a couple of weeks ago on Hughes. At that time he was a 2.86 - 1 favorite. Since that time he is now up to a 3.05 to 1 favorite, which means there has been a lot of money coming in on Hughes. For all you who are convinced of a Gracie win theres good odds on him. He is now a 2.75 -1 underdog, so for every dollar you bet you would make 2.75 if he wins. My take on the match is a KO by Hughes 2nd round.


----------



## gduff2 (May 8, 2006)

*betting odds?*

Sorry to barge in here like this but does anybody know what the betting odds for this fight are? What is a good betting site?
BTW I think Matt has the edge over Gracie


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Has everyone forgot how easily Bj penn beat the crap out of hughes. He Made him look outclassed. Royce will submit him at will.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

one of royce's losses shouldn't count he beat kimo and could't fight in the next round of the tournament due to injury. That's not a loss. The other was a loss to sakuraba due to injury as well. so he really hasn't lost


----------



## yerfdog76 (Apr 21, 2006)

*gracie...*

Exactly,

both of his "losses" were injury related. Im a big Hughes fan too, but until I see someone "beat" Royce Gracie, I'm picking him to win.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

I agree i'm picking royce. After seeing him beat akebono and watching his fight with Hidehiko Yoshida i've been very impressed. Hidehiko Yoshida went tge distance with wanderlie.


----------



## MORGANGOON (May 9, 2006)

will royce wear a gi ? i havent heard. my money is on hughes. gracie has never fought someone so relentless


----------



## Jimmy (May 9, 2006)

That's right .It will happen in the first minute.Matt is the best of all.


----------



## svr285 (May 9, 2006)

yea matt has got this one in the bag


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Hughes isn't amazing. Bj penn destroyed him in like 1 minute. Sean sherk went to a decission. Newton choked him out and when he fell he knocked out newton. He's not unbeatable. Gracie has never really lost. One loss was the second fight of a tounament. He was injured and didn't compete he didn't even fight. The other loss was to sakuraba and he quit due to a broken femeur at the 6 round. If you think hughes strength will overwelm royce look at the akebono fight you going to say hughe's is stronger then akebono.


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

Well guys, we decided to implement a gambling system into the board, you can use your post points and bet for your favorite fighter.

Here is the first line you can bet on Hughes vs Gracie

This could get interesting. :thumbsup:



Jimmy said:


> That's right .It will happen in the first minute.Matt is the best of all.


Darn, someone is confident


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

MORGANGOON said:


> will royce wear a gi ? i havent heard. my money is on hughes. gracie has never fought someone so relentless


*He usually wears one so I don't see why he wouldn't. That is a win condition for Gracie, he will choke out Matt with his Gi. People keep talking about weight classes but doesn't Gracie out weigh Hughes by 10 pounds, Hughes is just 4 inches taller so he looks bigger.*


----------



## yerfdog76 (Apr 21, 2006)

*so now Hughes is 4 inches taller than gracie...LOL*

Unless Matt Hughes has been stretching himself, there's no way in hell he's as tall as Gracee, let alone 4 inches taller...

Have you ever watched either of them fight? Did you see them standing next to each other when they announced the matchup?

I'd have your eye doctor change your prescription....


----------



## JR1forums (May 5, 2006)

*Gracie will tap*

My call - Gracie will tap. I've been following MMA for nearly 15 years and I can recall watching the original Gracie bouts in the early 90's. Gracie is skilled and rightfully honored as a key contributor to the development and popularity of MMA in the United States. However, he is past his peak and as much as I would like him to win (I respect Hughes' skill but find his personality grating after watching Ultimate Fighter 2) I think Hughes has the advantage of relative youth and more bouts under his belt. 

I hope I'm wrong, but my money is on Hughes. 

vbookie is fun and I will bet but does anyone know where I can wager real money on mma betting online with a sportsbook casino?


----------



## rdlviper (Apr 12, 2006)

JR1forums said:


> vbookie is fun and I will bet but does anyone know where I can wager real money on mma betting online with a sportsbook casino?


check these out:

http://www.betufc.net/

http://www.ufc-gambling-odds.com/


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

*Hmm.*

I think that people are giving Matt too much credit. The key term in the bout name is "Matt Hughes VS Royce _GRACIE_" He is a Gracie, which every single Gracie is a good fighters. But, on the other hand, Matt Hughes is fighting better and better with each match, my money is on Matt, simply because he has the same first name as me. Haha. Joking. But yes, Matt's youth will put him on top for this bout.


----------



## Past m' Prime (May 14, 2006)

UFC rules say no gi, so I don't think he will wear one. Its hard to say what kind of shape Gracie will be in but with a few exceptions, St. Pierre and BJ Penn, Hughes has looked pretty good. It could go either way, but I think Hughes.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

*Guess*

Let's make guesses on how they win... I say..

Hughes, in the first round, TKO due to repeated strikes.


----------



## MajorTom (May 15, 2006)

I agree totally. If you look at Matt's weaknesses (Renato Verissimo locked in a triangle, Newton choked him out cold, Penn tapped him out). Don't get me wrong, those guys are good, but they don't have a seventh degree blackbelt in bjj. 
According to UFC rules, shorts are the only clothing permitted. Which means Royce won't be able to use what Gracie Jiu Jitsu relies on...the gi.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

He has fought without the gi. He fought akebono not that long ago. Lots of the gracie's have adapted thier styles to fight without a gi. That won't be a problem


----------



## floridagirl (May 15, 2006)

I think Matt will win.
I think Gracie is too full of himself and doesn't stop when he should.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

*Sorry if this sounds rude*

Sorry if this sound like i'm aiming this at you, matt hughes fans.
Royce Gracie has always been full of himself and he should be full of himself against Matt Hughes. Some people will tell you that size doesn't matter, but it does, that's why they have weight divisions.
The numbers are simple (though i might not be perfectly right):
Royce Gracie: 6'1" 185 lbs MMA record: 37-1-2 Conquests include Akebono (200+ lb weight advantage), Kimo (70 lb weight advantage)
Gracie was the first and only UFC fighter ever to win 4 fights in one night
Matt Hughes: 5'8" 170ish lbs Though legendary for KOing an opponent with a body slam in, what he claims, was only an attempt at removing a choke hold, Hughes in smaller that Gracie and expects to be able to box him.
Only one fighter has ever succesfully taken on Royce Gracie standing up, and he was a short-hand boxer (Hughes is not)
Gracie, as he says, will take Hughes down hard and, even though it might take a while because Hughes is a very good wrestler, he will eventually submit hughes either with an armbar or a choke hold.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

We all know what really going to happen. Matt will punch Gracie it will go down to the matt similar to the gracie shamrock fight. After a couple minutes on the ground the big cut above gracie's eye from hughes fist will force the doctor to stop the fight. Thus making everyone smash their televisions in the street.


----------



## floridagirl (May 15, 2006)

I wont't deny Gracie's accomplishments I think he's done alot.I think in the ring when people tap out you should hold your position until the ref aknowledges the tap Alot of times Gracie will snap thier arm or leg or whatever has has further after they've tapped even when the ref taps him to stop.I don't think that is good character.Fighter or no fighter that's just wrong and I hope Matt gives him a taste of his own medecine.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

The possibility of Royce getting nailed in the face and the fight stopping due to bleeding is a possibility, but i hope it will be a better fight then that. 
I'm not going to fight for Royce's character, cause its true that he's not the most pleasant fighter.
But if the fight goes to the ground, and Royce intends it to, then Matt's done and Royce'll tap him out with an armbar or, if he gets Matt's back, a choke.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

When has gracie broke anything after someone tapped or the ref stopped him?


----------



## floridagirl (May 15, 2006)

I never said he broke anything but he has snapped arms out of place and been pulled off by refs for not responding to thier taps to stop the fight.Gracie is a well oiled machine and he has the killer instinct.The fights I'm talking about were in the ufc.Anyway the fight could go either way and I'm looking forward to a good fight.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Matt Hughes is to good right now to lose to old Royce Gracie.. He's like an old man, that everyone is afriad of because of what he HAS done.. Not what he CAN do..


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

You call him old? His birthday is 12/12/1966. Did you post that Randy is told old to fight? His style demands youth more then Royce. I guess know one will know until the fight but i just can't believe everyone is so hughes sidded. It's like no one remebers the BJ penn fight. Or the fact that GSP was doing amazing against him. Or the fact that sean sherk took him to the full 5 rounds. He isn't unbeatable and neither is royce. I dont think everyone should discredit royce. Obviously no one watches anything but the UFC cause is you watch other organizations you'd seen gracie still has skill.He's fought Hidehiko Yoshida, Sakuraba, Akebono, Hideo Tokoro. It's not like he's just sat their and collected dust.


----------



## Juventud2222 (May 19, 2006)

Ive been reading these posts and laughing at people who are saying Matt has it in the bag.

I think people are forgetting that Royce Gracie, is Rocye 'f*cking' Gracie. Hes one of the best fighters in the world. He comes from a family of great fighters, they have their own fighting style for chists sake. 

Royce has fought fighters twice the size of matt and won. Hes a submission expert.
Like some people are saying, no one's remembering the BJ Penn fight where Hughes was beaten very easily. 

Unless Hughes has trained very very well in striking, theres a rather large chance of Royce submitting him.
Royce submits fighters for breakfast. 

I'll give you a little example: Royce has beaten shamrock, do you think Hughes could beat shamrock? No way, hed get pummeled. 

I don't think Royce would have accepted this fight if he wasn't in good enough shape, so its insane to count out a UFC legend, hes probably been training in strikes aswell.

I'm not taking anything away from Hughes, but hes not as good as people are making him out to be. Some people are seriously underestimating Royce.

Royce making Hughes tap in the 2nd round.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Adora said:


> Yea i think Hughes should gain weight, to be in the middleweight divsion. Franklin v Hughes would be a good match to watch. Hughes really has no comp. in his divsion.


st. pierre will beat hughes in the rematch, u heard it here!!!!


----------



## floridagirl (May 15, 2006)

I agree St. pierre is an unbelievable fighter with alot of talent I was disappointed USA vs. Canada didn't have the Huughes Pierre rematch I can't wait to see.The Canadian teams have alot of great talent.Pierre is in the front of the pack.


----------



## floridagirl (May 15, 2006)

I agree Gracie Is a legend and either fighter can win. I also think Gracie has a number of advantages but I would still like to see Matt take this one.Royce just isn't my favorite Gracie you could never deny his skill though.


----------



## floridagirl (May 15, 2006)

Juventud2222 said:


> Ive been reading these posts and laughing at people who are saying Matt has it in the bag.
> 
> I think people are forgetting that Royce Gracie, is Rocye 'f*cking' Gracie. Hes one of the best fighters in the world. He comes from a family of great fighters, they have their own fighting style for chists sake.
> 
> ...


I agree I think that Gracie is a very talented fighter.I still want Matt to win though I think Gracie has alot of advantages over matt but, Royce is'nt my favorite Gracie.Not for his lack of skill, his sense of calm waiting for that submission or the ability to wear his apponent down and still have the strength to go in for the kill is what he's famous for.I say they go all three split decision for Matt. That's what I hope anyway. Let's face it anything can happen.

I also think the way Ken's head has been lately Matt could take Shamrock too.Because Ken's having a meltdown lately.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Yeah these last few weeks really haven't been very good to Ken. Maybe Tito can straighten him out, cause team ortiz seems to be doing fine.

I really just wanted to add taht i'm a kickboxer about Matt's size and when i sparred with royce it took him 45 seconds to get me on the mat (i only hit him once) and after two minutes of trying to get him off of me i was tapping in an armbar.

Gracie, 4th minute, 1st round


----------



## Juventud2222 (May 19, 2006)

floridagirl said:


> I agree I think that Gracie is a very talented fighter.I still want Matt to win though I think Gracie has alot of advantages over matt but, Royce is'nt my favorite Gracie.Not for his lack of skill, his sense of calm waiting for that submission or the ability to wear his apponent down and still have the strength to go in for the kill is what he's famous for.I say they go all three split decision for Matt. That's what I hope anyway. Let's face it anything can happen.
> 
> I also think the way Ken's head has been lately Matt could take Shamrock too.Because Ken's having a meltdown lately.


Cool, its strange seeing a girl UFC fan, also one that knows what shes talking about. 

Thats true, Kens been really different since he returned. Though he beat Kimo after losing to Ortiz. Thats pretty good, he also said hes been training with different people now after losing to Ortiz, he'd been training with the same people for his whole life beforehand. 

I think Shamrock is quite bigger though, than Hughes and probably has stronger punching power.

Royce/Gracie
Yes, it could go the whole 3 rounds, but both are quite good at submissions so like you said anything can happen. 

If Hughes beats Gracie, he will prove he is a really good fighter, but myself like others on here feel that George St. Pierre is going to beat him once they have their rematch.
So that basically proves that GSP is the best in the Welterweight division. 

Time will tell though, but you can't count out Gracie he has sooooo much experience its not even funny.

Plus like you said hes not the best of the family. Hes probably been training with his brothers all the time, who are much better than him, and Royce is a great fighter by himself also.


----------



## Charles U Farley (May 1, 2006)

I have to admit I don't know near as much about Royce as I do Matt. So this might be a dumb question, but, has Royce ever had a fight without wearing his gi? If he hasn't then you have to wonder if he will feel naked in the octagon without his gi on and the psychological effect that would have on him.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Yes, he has faught without a gi. I think everyone isn't giving Matt Hughes enough credit! Everyone thinks about Royce Gracie as this legend. WHich is is. But that's ALL! He's a legend. He's too old. And hasn't been in the game enough latley to understand what he's up against. Matt is a great fighter all around. So, like I said in the begining, Hughes in the second, repeated strikes.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Hughes had newton near the top of the cage. Newton had him in a triangle. Hughes passed out and when he fell he smashed newton on the ground and knocked him out. hughes won.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Hughes v Newton could have gone either way. Newton let himself get lifted up and so he lost. That happens if you fight a guy like hughes and you think that just because you have a triangle and you're sinking it in you win.

Newton felt hughes ease up, he thought it was going to be over soon so he got careless. BAM! Hughes puts newton on the ground and its over.


----------



## USMCgrappler (May 24, 2006)

*Gracie the Underdog???*

I think Hughes' style will actually benefit Royce. He will take the fight to Gracie and press him, in that type of fight, it will allow Gracie to be more aggressive as well and not just settle in the guard. If one of the two make a mistake on the ground, it will more than likely be Matt. 
I think it has a chance to end in the first round with Royce winning. 
If Hughes wins, it will be a lucky punch knockout (very doubtful) or a bias UFC decision. (Anyone remember Ruas/Oleg)?

Anyone honest about the UFC competition today will admit that the fighters have weaker skills than in the past. Jack of all trades, master of none. 
Time limits that force aggressiveness have led to sloppy fighters and boring fights for anyone who appreciates the tactics of it all. 

How often have the great tacticians lost due to a knockout? Or is it a judges decision awarding victory to stupid aggression over patient dicipline? Someday it will be ugly like boxing. Too bad.

Royce needs to win this fight not only for his family, but to bring the sport back to its truth.
Nate


----------



## floridagirl (May 15, 2006)

moldy said:


> Hughes had newton near the top of the cage. Newton had him in a triangle. Hughes passed out and when he fell he smashed newton on the ground and knocked him out. hughes won.


I agree everyone who has tivo could tell you that Matt was definately out.He just was at the right angle that he didn't get caught.Or that Newton was out longer.Sometimes it's all about the luck too.

As for Hughes and pierre I was scared for Matt because I thought he was going down.Pierre is coming and He will be there to stay for a while.

I still want Matt to take Royce though.


----------



## Xphilter (May 22, 2006)

I didn't have Tivo! So I guess I am not allowed to comment.

Too much hype for Pierre, plus I hate his accent.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

floridagirl said:


> I still want Matt to take Royce though.


I think there are alot of people who WANT matt to take royce, but this whole "jack of all trades, master of none" is not going to go far. I've seen royce take better strikers than matt and i've seen him take better wrestlers than matt. Even matt said that his first memory of Gracie was UFC 3 when Royce beat that 260 lb wrestler.

I'd like matt to win, but the smart money's on the jiu-jitsu man.


----------



## Xphilter (May 22, 2006)

IronMan said:


> I think there are alot of people who WANT matt to take royce, but this whole "jack of all trades, master of none" is not going to go far. I've seen royce take better strikers than matt and i've seen him take better wrestlers than matt. Even matt said that his first memory of Gracie was UFC 3 when Royce beat that 260 lb wrestler.
> 
> I'd like matt to win, but the smart money's on the jiu-jitsu man.


I agree.


----------



## oddtodd76 (May 2, 2006)

either way, I think i am gonna get my money's worth from pay per view!

and....



GO MATT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cheeky4:


----------



## Xphilter (May 22, 2006)

oddtodd76 said:


> either way, I think i am gonna get my money's worth from pay per view!
> 
> and....
> 
> ...



I haven't gotten my money's worth from the UFC since low 40 something. What's going to change this one? Even if the Hughes/Gracie fight is great that still leaves 7-8 crappy ones and thats if they even show them all. They should charge $19.99 - 24.99 for the content they give. That's just my 18 cents though.


----------



## oddtodd76 (May 2, 2006)

Xphilter said:


> I haven't gotten my money's worth from the UFC since low 40 something. What's going to change this one? Even if the Hughes/Gracie fight is great that still leaves 7-8 crappy ones and thats if they even show them all. They should charge $19.99 - 24.99 for the content they give. That's just my 18 cents though.


Cos matt is a big deal here. 
He is a local!


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I think that Gracie's in great shape, his combat training is always good. Militech fighting systems has worked for Matt in the past, but i don't think it will work against royce.

Anyway, Gracie by submission, armbar. I don't think he'll get matt's back so i think he'll win from the front.


----------



## Shaolin*Chainsaw (May 27, 2006)

*It All Comes Down Too...*

*Who's The Smarter Fighter Matt is Tuf, but Gracie is smart....Hoyce Round 2 Submission for sure! YEEHAA!:cheeky4: *


----------



## Shaolin*Chainsaw (May 27, 2006)

*Matt has No neck!*

Royce Is gonna have to slither his Snakey self into this one...Has Matt ever fought against anyone in a Gi? Royce has been body slammed a few times before! Will Age take its toll? ... Naaa!


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Shaolin*Chainsaw said:


> Royce Is gonna have to slither his Snakey self into this one...Has Matt ever fought against anyone in a Gi? Royce has been body slammed a few times before! Will Age take its toll? ... Naaa!


Royce won't get a gi. Matt's biggest advantage isn't his youth, it's his strength and Royce has beaten Kimo, who's way stronger than Matt.

Matt won't stay up as long as Kimo and he wont avoid the submission as long as the Black Dragon. Royce submit by armbar, round 1.

Good luck to Matt though. I'd like to see him win.


----------



## JB Winters (May 3, 2006)

the only way i see matt winning is if he gets a lucky knockout in the first round...i don't think this fight will go into the 2nd though... once they're on the ground gracie has the advantage and will most likely get the win via submission, wheather hes on top or bottom...however, if matt hughes submits gracie i would be sooooooooooooo shocked... the chance of that happening is like 1 in a billion times a million!!! i hope matt loses


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

JB Winters said:


> the only way i see matt winning is if he gets a lucky knockout in the first round...i don't think this fight will go into the 2nd though... once they're on the ground gracie has the advantage and will most likely get the win via submission, wheather hes on top or bottom...however, if matt hughes submits gracie i would be sooooooooooooo shocked... the chance of that happening is like 1 in a billion times a million!!! i hope matt loses


hahah, wat do u thinkk about that now buddy.hughes coulda won anyway he wanted:cheeky4:


----------



## rdlviper (Apr 12, 2006)

JB Winters said:


> the only way i see matt winning is if he gets a lucky knockout in the first round...i don't think this fight will go into the 2nd though... once they're on the ground gracie has the advantage and will most likely get the win via submission, wheather hes on top or bottom...however, if matt hughes submits gracie i would be sooooooooooooo shocked... the chance of that happening is like 1 in a billion times a million!!! i hope matt loses



certainly no advantage for gracie on the ground!!! hughes was too busy pummeling him.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

CopperShark said:


> Let's make guesses on how they win... I say..
> 
> Hughes, in the first round, TKO due to repeated strikes.



God I'm good..  Guessed exactly how the fight went.


----------



## Juventud2222 (May 19, 2006)

This result blows either way. Obviously Royce didn't work hard enough on striking. Good on Matt for working Royce's weaknesses.

One thing this does though, is fuel half the board members ignorant minds into still having no respect for early UFC and what the early fighters have done to progress this sport. I doubt half of them have seen a UFC ppv previous to Shamrock/Ortiz 1. 

I don't think its too bad though, George St Pierre will be taking the title off of Dana Whites butt-boy(Hughes) soon enough.


----------



## oddtodd76 (May 2, 2006)

Juventud2222 said:


> This result blows either way. Obviously Royce didn't work hard enough on striking. Good on Matt for working Royce's weaknesses.
> 
> One thing this does though, is fuel half the board members ignorant minds into still having no respect for early UFC and what the early fighters have done to progress this sport. I doubt half of them have seen a UFC ppv previous to Shamrock/Ortiz 1.
> 
> I don't think its too bad though, George St Pierre will be taking the title off of Dana Whites butt-boy(Hughes) soon enough.


Oh, here we go. 
Gsp vs. hughes will be a damn good fight.
But, give matt his props. He deserves it.


----------



## Juventud2222 (May 19, 2006)

oddtodd76 said:


> Oh, here we go.
> Gsp vs. hughes will be a damn good fight.
> But, give matt his props. He deserves it.


I did, didn't you read. Obviously i was fully set on Gracie winning, but i can respect Matt winning, its not that out there. 

It just ticks me off some people seem to completely disregard old UFC and olf fighters.


----------



## Thor (May 28, 2006)

*Royce vs. Matt (the age factor)*

In my opinion age was a factor in Royce's defeat yesterday.Once you reach a certain age , your physical reflexes slow down considerably. Your mind tells you that you can still do the things you did when you were in your 20s,but your body quickly lets you know that you can't.Obviously Royce was no match for the younger,stronger and quicker Hughes. If this fight had occurred several years ago, when Royce was in the prime of his fighting career, the outcome would have been different.Matt would have gone home choked out and humiliated. The UFC should set up a mandatory retirement age for fighters who are clearly past their prime when it comes to fighting in MMA matches. Message to all fighters with good fighting records: Get out of the fight game before you're too old and end up tarnishing your record by losing to younger men who will brag to their grandchildren that they kicked your butt.What they 'll fail to mention is that you were 60 years old when they did it.


----------



## gduff2 (May 8, 2006)

*sad*

That fight sucked. i'm just speechless. I way over estimated Royce. I thought he would last all 3 rounds and then lose the decision. Too much ring rust, too old, too over confident. I blame any combination of the three. I really wanted to see Hughs lose. Royce must need money or somthing. That fight sucked!


----------



## Erik the Red (May 29, 2006)

Most of the predictions of the Hughes v Gracie fight were right on...I think Royce had done some strike training but not enough...and as it did not go to the second round, I don't think the round/time limits were a factor.


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

I too was shocked. I mean first round???? I thought it would atleast go two rounds and Gracie with the experience would have the advantage. I was wrong.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Does anyone have a copy of the fight that can be posted?


----------



## bjjgrappler (May 29, 2006)

*Extremely dissapointed!!*

WOW! I can't begin to even tell you how dissapointed I was in that fight on Saturday night. What happened to Royce (other then being 7 years older and not as strong). I thought it would be a much better fight then it turned out to be. Is this the end of the road for Royce? What about other Gracie family members figthing? Where are all of them? I guess the money got to them and the younger generation gracie family fighters are too spoiled to get in the octagon!!!


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

that.. or they had no goals and dreams and figured it was easier to ride Royce's fame and hard work then do anything for themselves


----------



## fullpitch (May 30, 2006)

I started watching the ufc recently and searched the web for the hughes/gracie fight results and am glad I found this site. Im one of those that thought gracie would win and was surprised hughes won, especially by strikes in the first round. gracie beat bigger and stronger fighters than hughes so I didnt think hughes would win. 

what happened to the guy that tapped hughes out with the choke? I'd like to see him fight hughes again.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Man what happened? Gracie looked awful. You gotta give it up to Hughes for the pounding he put on Royce.*


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

I think Don makes a good point, where are the younger family members? Maybe theyre cashing in on Royce's cash and have no desire to step in the ring. Then again, maybe we will see them come out now. There's less stress to win now that Royce lost.

I know on TV they were saying all of Royces children have been training since birth, but i think the oldest was 16? Hes got some time before he steps in the ring.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

yea but aren't there dozens of cousins and brothers and such from what I understand... could be wrong but I guess the style is not so unbeatable


----------



## Xphilter (May 22, 2006)

That was a disappointing fight. Not because Royce lost, but because I had to watch another UFC called by ref judgement. If Hughes went out and knocked him out or submitted him then fine. Nope didn't happen, take your garbage win Matt.

The funniest thing about it was that the fight was stopped on two punches that missed Royce's head. Then Hughes admitted at the end he heard Big John tell Royce to do something. That's when Hughes knew he had to throw a couple punches because Big John was about to call the fight.

Look I know that was a bad position to be in, but Royce was using his hands to block and a lot of them thrown missed. Yes, he got caught a couple times, but if your going to call the fight on that you might as well declare Hughes the winner before the match. I knew this was going to happen.

Tons of respect has been lost for Hughes just from his interviews before the fight. So many statements he said made him look so stupid. If you have to be a well balanced fighter to win in the UFC then someone please let Matt know most of the UFC belt holders are one dimensional (Sylvia, Liddell, etc).

I hope he gets rocked by G.S.P.


----------



## Xphilter (May 22, 2006)

UFC announced there were going to be special rules for the Hughes/Gracie fight, what were they?


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

The Don said:


> yea but aren't there dozens of cousins and brothers and such from what I understand... could be wrong but I guess the style is not so unbeatable


*I wouldn't mind seeing more members of the Gracie clan compete in the UFC. There style of fighting is very good but alot has change since UFC 1.*


----------



## Xphilter (May 22, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *I wouldn't mind seeing more members of the Gracie clan compete in the UFC. There style of fighting is very good but alot has change since UFC 1.*


A lot has changed since 1...the rules. Could Hughes go 20 minute rounds and still fight 3 more guys? I personally doubt it since wrestlers gas out.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

I wouldnt mind seeing hickson gracie fight his is a tough sob


----------



## Xphilter (May 22, 2006)

UFCFAN33 said:


> I wouldnt mind seeing hickson gracie fight his is a tough sob


Rickson


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

yea thats what i meant


----------



## donttap (Jun 8, 2006)

*Hughes v Gracie*

Sorry this is a little old, but did it seem like the Gracie we saw was not the Gracie of old. Not just his performance in the 8 but he did not have that look like he did back in the day. It almost looked like he was not comfortable with some of the changes. When was the last time he fought with no Gi? I think I would like to see them go at it again only with the original UFC rules. You think that would be any good?


----------



## iceman574 (Jun 2, 2006)

ok mate i am sorry but the reason royce got dominated is cos he isnt an mma fighter huges is one of the greatest mma fighters in the world. anouther fight would just be the same people like gracie. and tank abbot are not skilled enought to take on good mma fighters you need to knoe more than ju-jit-su to do well in the ufc i am sorry i can tell you are a fan of gracie but he isnt no were near matts level bj would kill him, st piarre. would kill him a good mma fighter isnt gonna lose to a 1 trick pony and do not use the changes as an excuse matt took him to the ground and proved than his ground game was far supiror to gracies matt wouldnt have anouther fight with gracie/ he stated this in an interview after the fight he sead i quote ( I CAN NOT COME AWAY FROM THIS FIGHT EXITED ABOUT IT AS I HAVE FACED MUTCH TOUGHER COMPITION AND GRACIE SHOULDNT HAVE FOUGHT ME IN THE FIRST PLACE )


----------



## donttap (Jun 8, 2006)

*I guess I just cant get used to seeing Gracie lose*

It just did not seem right, I guess it is because I have been a fan of the UFC since #1 and I was expecting the same outcome like the Gracie of old. You made some good points.


----------



## MaximusQ (May 31, 2006)

out with the old and in with the new... royce has already admitted that ufc 1 thru 4 was an infomercial for brazilian jujitsu... it opened all of our eyes... thank them for that alone... dont think for one second that they brought anyone to the ufc that they thought could possibly beat them... the baddest men on the planet were not invited to the early ufc competitions... make no mistake about it


----------



## Keithpas (Jun 12, 2006)

donttap said:


> Sorry this is a little old, but did it seem like the Gracie we saw was not the Gracie of old. Not just his performance in the 8 but he did not have that look like he did back in the day. It almost looked like he was not comfortable with some of the changes. When was the last time he fought with no Gi? I think I would like to see them go at it again only with the original UFC rules. You think that would be any good?



First time poster here. Gracie is not the fighter he was back in the early 90's because time is a fighters biggest enemy and his prime was back in the early to mid 90's. Sure, fighters like Randy Coutoure and Ken Shamrock are great fighters and they are in their 40's but they are the exception and not the rule. No one will ever know what the outcome of this fight would have been had both fighters been in their prime but I believe it would have ended the same.


----------



## 4uOrtiz (Jun 2, 2006)

I think it would have too. Hughes is WAY too well rounded to have been taken by Royce. I admit that there are other factors that led to his loss as well. I believe he simply underestimated hughes and his ability to grapple as well as ground and pound. also, his physique has went down hill quite a bit since the good ole days. He knew about the gi and the gloves, so he had plenty of time to adjust to those variables.


Tressie:dunno:


----------



## iceman574 (Jun 2, 2006)

you know what its not even gracies age that had nothin to do with it the reason he dominted when the ufc started was because he was fightin guys who had no clue about the ground game he had no compition cos once he took them to the ground they didnt know how to fight back. the reason he got dominated and would lose ageinst eny good mma fighter is cos fighters of today know how to fight on the ground they know how to aviod submissions and the know how to strike if we sent matt huges back in time to fight gracie at ufc 1 the fight would have endid the same way due to the fact that gracie is used to dominating people in the ground he is not used to fighting hybred fighters sutch as matt is doesnt matter what time they fought in the result would haven allways been the same gracie is not as good a fighter as it seems the man is no match for the legand he would lose to mast people in the welterweight div the reason shamrock can still fight is cos he has EVOLVED with the sport knowing that in order to get better he olso has to learn more than 1 style GRACIE on the other hand has allways been to proud of ju-jit-su and will never admit that it alone is not good enough AND THATS HIS DOWNFALL gracie has let the sport pass him by and now he is lost


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I agree that Royce didn't look like himself but I think he still showed the most heart in the match because of the armbar he was in for like a minute in a half and some of the people I was with thought they saw something pop and then Hughes just gave up and knocked hom out infortunately.


----------



## Keithpas (Jun 12, 2006)

Xphilter said:


> That was a disappointing fight. Not because Royce lost, but because I had to watch another UFC called by ref judgement. If Hughes went out and knocked him out or submitted him then fine. Nope didn't happen, take your garbage win Matt.
> 
> The funniest thing about it was that the fight was stopped on two punches that missed Royce's head. Then Hughes admitted at the end he heard Big John tell Royce to do something. That's when Hughes knew he had to throw a couple punches because Big John was about to call the fight.
> 
> ...


I'm going to preface my post by giving Gracie his props and his respect, he has earned it and MMA would not be where it is today without him.
Okay, now that I got that out of the way........................................
Laying on your belly and using your forearms to block blows is not an intelligent or effective defense. Gracie's face looked like it took numerous blows by the end of that fight. Allowing a fighter to become maimed or seriously injured would be bad for MMA and it would be flat out wrong. I'm glad Hughes pounded on him, after watching Gracie's early UFC fights where he always kept his submission holds latched on way way after his opponents tapped out. One guy was tapping his side with one hand and frantically tapping the mat with the other and Gracie still would'nt let go. He got the beat down he deserved, his arrogance was his biggest liability. To think that he can bow out of serious competition for so long and stroll back in and be where he was when he left is arrogent. He started believing his own hype and he paid the price for it. GSP may beat Hughes and he also may get submitted in the first round again, either way a great fighter wins.


----------

